# Ants



## mvr3 (Apr 5, 2012)

*what is the best thing to use to get rid of little black ants, they are coming from the outside and entering the house?*


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.terro.com/products.php?product=liquid_ant_killer

If you use it do not panic when the next day you see hundreds of ants.
There going to eat it, take it back to the nest and feed it to the queen. Once she dies there done for.


----------



## mvr3 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks much for the info. I'll be trying it.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

You will get them same result if make a concoction of half borax laundry powder and half white sugar. A spoon or two of each will do. Leave the dry mixture where along a wall or near a door where you see them. 
Like Joe said, you will soon see a ton of them. They're delivering to the queen

Its probably a fraction of the cost plus you will have nice laundry for a while


----------



## mvr3 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the hint and the come back. I'll give this a try sounds alot cheaper.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Its actually kind of facinating to watch once they discover it. It only takes one and he will communicate with the rest of the herd and tell them where it is. Resist the uge to stomp on them


----------

